# Pen Turners



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How many pen turners do we have on here now?? I have heard that the Aircraft Carrier Abraham Lincoln has requested 6000 pens from Freedom Pens. Freedom Pens has already sent over 86,000 pens to our troops. If any one would be interested in turning some for them I will see what I can do to get some slimline kits either free or at a reduced price. Not sure about blanks though except for corian. I think I can get all the red, white, and blue that we can use for the price of shipping. Guy said he had about a ton of each color left.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If they don't object to my lack of skill I would be glad to make some.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Count me in, Bobby...Got nuthin' but time..and it'd be an honor...Thanks...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I will do some


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Could everyone give me a round figure on how many kits you are going to be needing for this. Now the thing is these kits if we get them for free or reduced price have to be used for the Freedom pens only. Also for anyone that is here looking that don't turn pens want to donate to help us pay for all these kits and blanks can just contact me on here and if there are enough donations I will open a paypal account.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Number depends on time frame ??..Any rush...you can count me in for a dozen a week if we can use wood..Got plenty of that on hand..and they don't take much time ...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Due to my "vast" experience in this field I have to admit I don't have a clue. I've never turned Corian so I have no idea how it works. How long do we have to do it? If you don't mind, just pick a number you feel is reasonable and I'll make every effort to hit it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think what I am going to do is order about 100 kits if I can get them then go from there. Corian is very easy to turn. Not sure about time frame I guess as long as it takes.LOL


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Bobby said:


> How many pen turners do we have on here now?? I have heard that the Aircraft Carrier Abraham Lincoln has requested 6000 pens from Freedom Pens. Freedom Pens has already sent over 86,000 pens to our troops. If any one would be interested in turning some for them I will see what I can do to get some slimline kits either free or at a reduced price. Not sure about blanks though except for corian. I think I can get all the red, white, and blue that we can use for the price of shipping. Guy said he had about a ton of each color left.


Put me down for 50 or so i got plenty of wood and i can do about 3 a day after work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Bobby the wife is back so I am back in low low gear, but I'll throw in for 10. 15 if you twist my arm. I've got wood, but would be glad to try corrian if you are getting it free.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have a mess of blanks (50-75 ?) for you guys to use for this super awsome Idea ! All wood. Birds Eye Maple (lots), Osage (lots) Texas and Mexican Ivory (a few) Mesquite (lots). I can make up a few more Osage and Maple if you guys can use more and I have some scraps laying around that might make up a pen blank or two. What is the minimum length for a pen blank ? If your going all slimlines, what size should I cut any new ones to ?
I'll count them up tonight and see what else i can add.
Bobby, can I send them to you and ask you to distribute them with the kits or as you see fit?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me. You have my address right??


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm game for turning some pens for the cause. I'll need to order kits or get a hold of me Bobby and let me know the deal on a group order of kits.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Sounds good to me. You have my address right??


Yep.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I would be willing to participate some amount, depending on when you start. My son arrives from Vermont Thursday and leaves next week sometime and I have a lot of Thialand visitors down for work and I am involved in training them and some hosting of the visitors. Tough job but someone has to do it. I will be able to still make a few as needed however. Been a while since I have made many pens, but think I can still swing a few out.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, I got closer to 100 pen blanks. Not all the same size and some are not even square, but it's all wood that I'm sure you guys can make a pen out of. I also have some stock pieces to donate, but my BS blade is shot so I'm just going to cut it up enought to fit in the box and let you guys do the rest. Probably wont ship till Wednesday.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am still waiting on a call back for the corian and so far the lowest price I can get the kits for is $1.25 in a bulk buy and have no ideal when they will be buying. I can get them for $1.35 ea myself in 100 or more at a time. I am still working on it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby...a head count shows me that you, Viking, bill, deerdude, flatfish, ET, Surf , Slip and me so far can be counted in. If you'd like, lemme know where you can get kits for 1.35 and I'll order 100 or 150 kits to get us started,.. If sawmill comes thru, just more better.. If I can order them, I'll box and send them to everybody and we can do the pens and send them back to you or me when completed for sending to sawmill. You are the active one on sawmill so I think it would be cool for you to do the donating in all out names. We've all got wood on hand and could get into production...and if the corian and/or the free kits come thru..just more better..

I'm peddling pens at my shop so $$$ could mysteriously be worked into my 'purchases' and would be my pleasure..

Whatcha think?....anything is OK with me..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

PM me your phone number Jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Guys...here's a "dry run/first draft" of the note we might enclose in the bags with each pen..Open to any and all suggestions on changes or additions...My idea..we'd just fill in name of wood used in the first space and the name of maker in the second space...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

2cool Fishermen/Woodworkers
www.2coolfishing.com

Texas Gulf Coast, USA

-----------------------------------

To Our Warriors...We're just a bunch of ******* Texas fishermen who also have a love for woodworking...and above all, a TRUE LOVE and RESPECT for our Servicemen and Women..

Enclosed is a pen handmade with respect for you from _____________________, made by ___________________. We hope you will enjoy and use it to keep in touch with your friends and families back home. We know the job you guys are doing is a tough one...but want you to understand that ALL of us thank God every day that you are keeping the bad guys over there instead of wreaking havoc here on Main St., USA..

Just want you to know that we are behind you all the way...and if there is anything you need or any way we can help personally, all you have to do is ask.. We would love to hear from you if you have computer access..Just click on to

www.2coolfishing.com

and we'll do all we can for you. Posting up on the site requires registration..but it is free and no strings attached...

Thanks again from all of us to every one of you...

___________________________

(Your name above)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have lots of corian if anyone wants some, lets try and meet and I will bring some. Mine are cut thin so slimlines would only work. I think I should have close to 100 blanks cut and ready. The only thing in a tip I can give is to cut your ends longer as I have a problem when drilling them. I dont have red/white or just blue but lots of other colors.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd like to try some of that for grins. Guess I'd better get busy and finish butchering that Mesquite - should have plenty of blanks there.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga I haven't forgot to call you I was waiting on a phone call before I called. It never came so I will call sometime today.

Richard the box got here today. I haven't even opened it yet.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I just came in from the sweat box.(shop) That is some pretty wood Richard.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I've been saving up pen blanks for a while.
The Cocobolo blanks are a gift from DeerDude, they are leftovers from resawing to get game call blanks and were originaly to go back to Don. He was more than willing to donate them to the cause so I tossed em in the box as well. 
I have more Osage Orange and can get more mesquite pen blanks out of some given to me by Swampus if he is OK with that. I was not able to get any call blanks out of it, but I think I could get a few pen blanks out of it if I tried. Let me know if you need more. 
Good Luck !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby - any word on the kits yet?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nothing yet I will post when I find out something.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby...finally got Trod's kits in this am..Got yore blanks cut and drilled and tubed..Waiting for them to dry good...may get the time to turn them this pm.. If they turn out nice..I'll post up pix here...If not..?????????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*FINALLY !!!*

Finally finished Trodery's Halloween pen on Bobby's blank.. Trod's 'Statesman" is on the left and in the third pix..Far right is slimline practice run and the other two are Ultra Cigar Pens..that I just like to make...

Came out pretty good..Know Bobby busted his rear making the poly blanks but they were worth the trouble...Hard as concrete....Mission Accomplished.. I feel like JQ/Randall's gonna feel if he ever blows away that dammed rat...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work (as always). They really look good.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga those look great! I sure thank you and Bobby for your time, effort and troubles. You guys are 2cool!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I think they turned out real nice. That was what I was after just a little orange spread out like that. Now if I can get the sweat box cooled off a little I will try the call blanks with rice again. Got a date with my wife today so no shop time.:birthday2:cheers:kisssm:smile:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sliced up a bunch of Mesquite last night - man that Rikon goes through it like the old hot knife through butter (thanks BigGreen). Would I be safe to cut them to the same length as the ones I used for the Penn State kits or if Bobby gets kits is it possible that they might be a different length? Since TooTall and I have had scheduling problems (rain, overtime etc) getting the RAS out of the shop I might as well put it to good use.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The kits will be slimlines. Tortuga is going to order some kits for us to start out with. Then if my kits do come through we will have lots of pens to make.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..ordered 100 kits to start from PSI..They ship pretty fast.. How about a head count of how many of you want some kits so I can divvy them up when they get here...

jd


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

go ahead and send me 20 to start in the package you are sending. I have already started turning with some I had already. I did find out I had 2 out of 3 mandrels with bent rods. Now I got to order some new rods LOL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll take 10.

Hopefully they will arrive about the same time as my parts to get the lathe back up and running.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got PM from FlatFish/Paul...he used expression 'sand stix'...

Gonna get my little notes printed up to stick in baggies...Wild hair struck again and thought about heading up the note

"OPERATION SAND STIX"

or

"OPERATION TEXAS ******* SANDSTIX"...

Whadda you think.. Still would have 2cool link for replies...and don't think ol' Billy would mind if we 'potlicked' his 'stix' part..I'd clear it with him anyways...or is this just another senile idea ???


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*PENS*

Send me 20 or 25 and i have 10 or so of the copper ones nobody seems to like so i'll use them.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

How long do I have to finish them. I would say to I can do 10 in a reasonable time frame. I will try to get them out pretty quick as possible.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I can iknock out 20 -25 to start with. Anybody need Mesquite blanks??


----------

